# Hayes disc brakes or Avid BB7?



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

I just scored a sweet deal on a Ultegra/disc Ridley X-Night (how do I pronounce it? "Cross night" or "x night"?)

The bike came with Hayes CX 5 brakes and I'm having a very difficult time finding anyone who sells brake pads for Hayes. 

It seems like Avid BB7 are almost an industry standard for CX disc bikes with tons of pad options, etc. 

Just wondering if I should switch to Avid or stick with Hayes in the hope that my options for parts will improve soon. It appears that Hayes changed the name to CX Expert for 2014. I do kind of like having a more readily available product that people are familiar with. Wondering what's up with Hayes....Reputable? 

Feedback?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Any LBS should be able to get the correct pads from their distributors. Hayes, Jagwire and Swiss Stop make compatible pads for CX5.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

scottR3 said:


> I just scored a sweet deal on a Ultegra/disc Ridley X-Night (how do I pronounce it? "Cross night" or "x night"?)
> 
> The bike came with Hayes CX 5 brakes and I'm having a very difficult time finding anyone who sells brake pads for Hayes.
> 
> ...


Hayes makes good hydraulic brakes... but you should contact Hayes, as their website doesn't tell you much


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Tried contacting Hayes, nothing back. Called CC and they can't get pads as they are not a distributor for Hayes. Decided to buy Avids and sell the Hayes (unused!). 

Need to figure out how to list on the classified.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Did you ask your local shop? Easy to get for them. If you must buy online, there are plenty of options.
https://www.google.com/#q=hayes+cx+5+brake+pads&tbm=shop


----------



## mudrock (Jun 4, 2008)

No experience with Hayes but I rode BB7s for over a year then I got TRP Spyres and love them. The current batch out there was recalled tho, so if you go with them make sure they are the replacements. TRPs use Shimano pads.


----------

